# [SOLVED] outgoing mail server not working with shaw.ca

## Joseph_sys

My provider shaw.ca has made some changes to their mail server and now outgoing port mail port is: 1025

My incoming mail is working but not outgoing.  

I'm using thunderbird, I've change the setting in thunderbird; but my outgoing mail just fails.

How to test the outgoing mail server from command line?

In addition to thunderbird I'm using mutt + fetchmail 

Do I need to make any port changes in postfix?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed Feb 29, 2012 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stim

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Do I need to make any port changes in postfix?

 

It would really depend on how you are sending the mail. If thunderbird has been set up to handle the smtp stuff itself, then postfix doesn't matter. If thunderbird has been set up to use the local mail system, then yes, postfix settings would need to be updated.

What settings did you change is thunderbird?

----------

## Joseph_sys

It turns out shaw screwup it up.

They upgraded their mail servers and disable password during upgrade.

It had happened during the time I upgraded Thunderbird so I wasn't sure if there was a problem on my end or shaw.

----------

